# Poulan 3314 Chainsaw won't start



## dustin033 (Dec 26, 2009)

I have a Poulan 3314 that used to run fine. It won't start anymore. I've cleaned the carb; diaphragms look fine. It has a strong spark and it is getting fuel. It seems to flood very easily and I found fuel in the exhaust. I let it dry out and cleaned the spark arrestor. Still nothing. It won't even try to fire. When I had the exhaust off, I took a look at the cylinder. There are a few pretty decent gouges so I tested the compression. It is right around 100 psi. Is that too low? Are the gouges my problem? What is the next step? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

The deep gorges in your cylinder are most likely your problem. If you have an excessive amount of fuel in the cylinder when doing the compression test it can sometimes make the readings seem higher. 90 PSI is the general limit for a 2 stroke engine to run. However if you have deep gorges in your piston/cylinder wall you will end up with leaks and the engine will not run.

Answer me this, did the saw die out when using it, or would it just not start one day?


----------



## dustin033 (Dec 26, 2009)

Well it's my dad's saw so I'm not real sure, but I think it just wouldn't start one day, but I could be wrong. And I also ment to say that the gouges are in the piston, not the cylinder.


----------

